# [SOLVED] panasonic audio system will not play my ipod.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i have an Apple classic ipod and a Panasonic HS-SC:sad::banghead::banghead:28 and it was working together good for a year and a half. it worked great until now..... my Panasonic has a USB port for my apple ipod. i had it for 1 year and a half. worked great till last night. now when i hook it up the indecator says "no play". its not the wire because i had wires die out on me and it would say "no device" but no, the ipod recgognozes its pluged in to a power scourse, its just the system's indecator says "no play" and no sound is coming out. it only works with earphones but not through the Panasonic. Do you think its my ipod? My ipod classic is 4 years old now. i just hope its nothing serious. Its been a long time (i think over a year since i posted here) but now i'm desperate. could yall please help??


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: panasonic audio system will not play my ipod.*

UPDATE: I fixed it! I dont know why i never even thought about this before, i thought it was the sound system. i had to reset the ipod where i had press "Menu" and the centher button until the Apple logo showed. and IT WORKED!! :grin: 
I will say this though, lately my ipod has been doing some funny things like freezing ocasionaly and other stuff. it could be showing signs of age, i guess i got it Jan. 2011 so its abut 4 and a half years old. ive been told ipods normaly dont last that long.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure the iPod is running the latest update too and yes, older iPods seem to get random problems.


----------

